# bad time to of year to sell?



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

Trying to sell one of my tanks for a new project. Wondering if its just not a good time to sell the tank and maybe I should put it in storage for spring. Had little to no interest so ya thinking my self that it is a bad time but could be as good as any.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, it's far from the ideal time, but that being said, just keep updating your post, even if you put the tank away and eventually someone will want to take it off your hands


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have found that not only is it the time of year but it seems to be alot harder to sell stuff here these days, I remember when a big tank would come up it would never last long. I have been trying to sell my setups since last summer and get nothing but lowball offers.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ya i'm not sure if used equipment really depreciate in value that much or people are just lowballing, i've had some really bad offers on used heaters and considering they are 40+ brand new.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yep! seems to be a slump in all product sales, not only aquarium related.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

As others have said, I think it's just a tough time of year to sell anything, right after the holidays and people are starting to think income tax. Real estate is slumping a bit too.

But in general, what I've noticed is that people are less flexible in their selling, ie, no part outs. So unless the buyer wants to buy your vision, then they don't want it. It would be no different than trying to sell a lime green car vs. a black or white car. A generic product sells easier because more people want to own it. 

So if you're having trouble selling your whole setup, perhaps part it out with a premium on the pricing on the good stuff to cover the not so good stuff. That's what I would consider doing.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We're in a down economy, with lots of people worried about how they're going to pay for rent/mortgages since we live in the most expensive area in Canada. This has a huge negative effect on how much people are willing to pay and how quickly people are able to sell off their stuff.

When I sold my 210g reef setup, I parted out right away and the guy who bought the tank, stand, and sump, bought most of my other stuff as well. As sellers, we want the convenience of selling everything all at once, so we're not stuck with the less desirable pieces or have 8-10 people coming over to pick up one or two items each. However, not too many members nowadays can drop a big chunk of cash into buying an entire setup unless it is priced to sell.

When I am ready to sell off a tank setup, I usually price it to sell (ie. $500 for a 210 reef-ready, stand, sump & plumbing). My rule of thumb is that I price it at a level that I would be interested in paying for it myself. I had three potential buyers pm me in the first 24 hours.

Another factor is that IPU and KE are still having their Boxing "week" sales, and stuff like new heaters are priced lower than normal, which again drives down how much a member is willing to pay for someone else's used equipment.

So there are many factors affecting this issue and making it harder to sell at what we would like to make on our used equipment or livestock.

Anthony


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

When I am ready to sell off a tank setup, I usually price it to sell (ie. $500 for a 210 reef-ready, stand, sump & plumbing). My rule of thumb is that I price it at a level that I would be interested in paying for it myself. I had three potential buyers pm me in the first 24 hours.

Good point there, Anthony. No wonder people love you so much.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in 100% agreement with Anthony!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Casey8 said:


> Good point there, Anthony. No wonder people love you so much.


Awww, now you're making me blush


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Ive picked up free stuff and given money for them anyway and resold items i bought but didnt end up using at the same price or a loss but what really bothers me is when i post something say for 70 obo. I get pms for how low im willing to go which is not rly an offer first of all since obo means or best OFFER. I tell them if pick up tonight 65 is fine Then after a back n forth of what condition the item is in and whereabouts am i theres a final so is 60 ok? Well no. Its rly not ok considering i said 65. Im not rly into these back n forth price slashing as if im making a killing out of my used equipment off a member.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Awww, now you're making me blush


Photo please


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Awww, now you're making me blush


The blush would just make you more lovely :lol:


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

gklaw said:


> The blush would just make you more lovely :lol:


That's right


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I have to say that i'm as guilty as anyone for trying to negotiate with people and if I've low-balled you in the past I apologize. A simple NO will suffice rather than getting upset at low-ball offers, I don't mean any disrespect by it. As a buyer I will always look to get something for as low as I can pay for it, and as a seller I try to price slightly higher so that I can come down a bit when someone else is haggling with me. If you set something at O.B.O then by definition you're going to have some offers lower than others. If you don't like the offer then just say no and wait for something better. The thing that bothers me is when someone bumps their add every single day in what appears to be trying to get rid of something as fast as they can and then get mad when you try to haggle with them. If i see daily bumps for a week or more then guess what? I've already got the upper hand in the negotiation because you're obviously not getting your asking price. 

Hope i didn't piss anyone off writing this... I try to be respectful with everyone I deal with and anyone who's met me should be able to vouch for that. I just felt I had to vent a little, and if i'm wrong well then I'm sorry, our opinions differ.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for your 2 cents, Mike. Would you take a penny for it :bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Thanks for your 2 cents, Mike. Would you take a penny for it :bigsmile:


hahaha ok that was a good one


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> But in general, what I've noticed is that people are less flexible in their selling, ie, no part outs. So unless the buyer wants to buy your vision, then they don't want it. It would be no different than trying to sell a lime green car vs. a black or white car. A generic product sells easier because more people want to own it.


I personally find the lack of part outs to be rather tiresome at times, and the part outs seem to always be outnumbered by package deals. While I enjoy upgrading, there's almost no chance that I'm starting a tank completely from scratch. It's even worse when the livestock is included--there's a strong correlation between me upgrading and my tanks being overstocked.

To be perfectly honest, I do also find that a lot items on the forums are overpriced, and that's one of the biggest reasons I buy new instead. I take the view that new equipment is like a new car, and it depreciates significantly the second you take it out of the store. Given the choice between a 10% discount on a used but BNIB item, or buying new, I'll buy new. The ten bucks I'd save isn't worth the risk of not being able to return something that's dead on arrival. And don't get me started on fish...unless a fish was recently fed gold nuggets, I'm not paying ten times more for an adult than I would for a juvenile from a LFS.


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

*selliing*

if this ain't your first rodeo, you have probably already figured out that their are all kinds of buyers out there - none are less credible. The key word being 'buyer'. As much as I love to hear the 'story' about the broken down, slightly damaged, over-used piece of (?) that i am trying to buy, i am not paying for the 'love' It doesn't make the motor quieter or stop the leaks. Selling and buying is a roller coaster ride - if you don't want to ride - don't get on. If you do, have fun. Just my two cents. (Shelley, one cent for you).


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

K thanks guys I have had some interest if it does not sell will put it in storage for the summer


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

agree Anthony. Economic is not good, and seems even worse.
Our federal government still did not find a way out , can they ?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

It's great to discuss the forum dynamics, but lets stay on topic.



Discus said:


> K thanks guys I have had some interest if it does not sell will put it in storage for the summer


I agree that now to March might be the slowest, for said reasons (Christmas, vacation time, taxes, school or sports registration). I would encourage you to keep selling through the summer though. There's an influx of money in younger people or students going to summer jobs, and seasonally I think it favours the majority of jobs out there.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

All very good points brought up in here, I have had items up for sale since last summer... Some sold fast others I am still trying to sell.

A few points to make, if you want something gone fast price it cheap!
If you can wait for it to sell at what you are asking for that's fair too.
I think it's fair to say that everyone wants a deal... Especially on used equiptment. I've been lowballed on plants before, even after I agreed to meet them all the way at king Ed for $7 which I thought was doing them a favour the tried to offer me $5, yah I was alittle upset and got my $7 finally cause I wouldn't budge $2. I would rather flush the plant down the toilet than giving in because the deal was agreed on at $7.

Anyhow I think we all want the best on here and people that have been in the hobby for a long time know prices and what they feel comfortable paying. When I sell items I put the price up that I want to get if I don't get it I will just hold onto the item and try again later... Don't feel insulted about lowball offers, just reply no or not interested as the OP mentioned.

Recently I have sold most of my high ticket items and am happy I held out for the right buyer. That said I have sold some things for cheap aswell because I wanted it gone and didn't care about the $20 lunch money....I just wanted the item gone at whatever costs.

Don't sweat your tank not being sold, try again and if you have no interests maybe lower the price by $10 for a start or part it out...the way I see it if you're trying to sell something for $100 and it doesn't move but you can have it sold for $75 right away do it! At the end of the day $25 is not really much to lose on a used equiptment. Especially if you got some use out of it why not??

This was not a rant but rather just my perspective good luck with your sale!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Reality is also a supply and demand that is hard to predict on a forum like this.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I try here first with my items because many here have a bit more knowledge or atleast a thirst for it to be here in the first place. I don't like things going to waste for stupid reasons. If its a big rush ill try craigs list to sell after the ad being up a few days. If no rush ill sit on the equipment for a month or so

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------

